
How McKinsey helped the Trump administration carry out its immigration policies - AndrewBissell
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/03/us/mckinsey-ICE-immigration.html
======
wyxuan
Mckinsey has business everywhere, with everyone. I'm not surprised.

